# Verona Pooth - out & about in Beverly Hills 26.02.2016 (11x)



## ddd (27 Feb. 2016)




----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2016)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## pectoris (27 Feb. 2016)

was für ein rattenscharfes fahrgestell! ...aber die aufgespritzten lippen sehen zum :kotz: aus...


----------



## Suicide King (27 Feb. 2016)

Sie schaut wieder mal weltklasse aus.
DANKE


----------



## ronangel (27 Feb. 2016)

Da gabs wohl noch eine Sitzung beim Botox Doc. Gesicht völlig verstellt.


----------



## imm666 (27 Feb. 2016)

danke gibt's davon noch mehr bilder


----------



## Sven. (27 Feb. 2016)

Danke für die Verona :thumbup:


----------



## looser24 (27 Feb. 2016)

Sie traut sich was. danke für die bilder


----------



## Garret (27 Feb. 2016)

merci für veroni


----------



## cmaxfahrer (27 Feb. 2016)

Alter was hat die denn mit ihrem Gesicht gemacht :kotz:


----------



## tellwand (27 Feb. 2016)

Tut mir leid , aber Veronas Lippen sehen furchtbar aus.


----------



## cluckyluke (27 Feb. 2016)

Alter, frisch vom Botox- und Schlauchbootarzt... Krass


----------



## SIKRA (27 Feb. 2016)

Danke für die tägliche Portion Brechreiz.

Kriegt die dafür jetzt nen Oskar ??


----------



## dante_23 (27 Feb. 2016)

hm, gesicht sieht leider sehr nach schönheits-doc aus...


----------



## Chamser81 (27 Feb. 2016)

Jetzt wissen wir, warum sie in den Staaten war! 

:thx:


----------



## pectoris (27 Feb. 2016)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Jetzt wissen wir, warum sie in den Staaten war!



...und es hat sich gar nicht mal so gelohnt! das gesicht schaut wirklich furchtbar aus! da fragt man sich wirklich: warum?
hatte sie doch gar nicht nötig!


----------



## rumpelstilzchen01 (27 Feb. 2016)

Gesichtsbaracke - HORROR!


----------



## krasavec25 (27 Feb. 2016)

danke fur verona


----------



## spider70 (27 Feb. 2016)

Ihr Gesicht hat schon einmal besser ausgesehen!!!
Sie hat auf jedenfall mal besser ausgesehen, Mini hin, Mini her!!!
Nicht sehr schön!!!


----------



## katzen3 (28 Feb. 2016)

danke für die tollen bilder


----------



## 307898X2 (28 Feb. 2016)

cluckyluke schrieb:


> Alter, frisch vom Botox- und Schlauchbootarzt... Krass



sie sieht aus wie amanda lepore

die beine:thumbup::WOW::WOW:


----------



## argus (28 Feb. 2016)

:thx:top figur :thumbup:


----------



## cuminegia (28 Feb. 2016)

amazing pics


----------



## michael69 (28 Feb. 2016)

sie wird auch älter und meint sie muss was dagegen tun


----------



## ketzekes (28 Feb. 2016)

Weltstar Apeeeeelll


----------



## Soofty (29 Feb. 2016)

tolle Bilder.Verona hat halt einen klasse Körper.


----------



## wlody (29 Feb. 2016)

Sie sieht einfach immer Hammer aus!! :thx::thx:


----------



## speedx (1 März 2016)

DieseFrau ist der Hammer, immer wieder schön anzusehen.


----------



## Celeb2712 (1 März 2016)

Danke :WOW:


----------



## Max100 (2 März 2016)

grauenhaft die Lippenschläuche :angry:


----------



## Fidschi73 (3 März 2016)

Ohne die Lippen, aber für das Alter.....mann oh mann.....rattenscharf


----------



## didi33 (4 März 2016)

Sorry sie sieht aus wie Michael Jackson mit Titten.


----------



## Exilsachse1 (4 März 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Bilder ! Sie hat einen tollen Körper doch leider ist Verona zur "Ente" mutiert,wirklich schade.


----------



## Kuhlmann (4 März 2016)

Warum hat sie ihr schönes Gesicht so verunstallten lassen ?
Der jenige der das getan hat gehört eingesperrt.


----------



## diego25 (5 März 2016)

vielen Dank


----------



## cheffe14 (5 März 2016)

Sie hat sich körperlich wirklich gut gehalten. Schade, dass sie ihr Gesicht so hat verunstalten lassen.


----------



## natmu (8 März 2016)

noch so ein prachtkörper!


----------



## hanspach (19 März 2016)

immer wieder toll


----------



## GTILenny (19 März 2016)

sau geil!!! vielen dank!


----------



## Fidschi73 (19 März 2016)

für das Alter echt der Knaller....


----------



## Stampler007 (22 März 2016)

Das war auf jedenfall ein Fehler mit den lippen


----------



## Lolipop95 (22 März 2016)

Sie hält sich gut


----------



## alexxxxxi (23 März 2016)

Superchick, rot steht Ihr besonders gut


ddd schrieb:


>


----------



## Bowes (23 März 2016)

*Dankeschön für die tollen Bilder von der hübschen Verona Pooth.*


----------



## FussSklave88 (24 März 2016)

Tolle Frau, danke


----------



## Insomnia2 (24 März 2016)

Danke. Super.


----------



## oberklatscher (5 Apr. 2016)

sieht gut aus!!!!


----------



## fresh123 (5 Apr. 2016)

heiß wie immer


----------



## Tiffe (5 Apr. 2016)

Alter schwede danke f+r die bilder


----------



## Jone (6 Apr. 2016)

Danke für Verona


----------



## alundabb (6 Apr. 2016)

Wow!! What a set of pins, thanks


----------



## idanieli (6 Apr. 2016)

Heiße Frau 😍😍


----------



## tomkal (10 Apr. 2016)

Ich befürchte - bücken is nich bei dem Fummel




ddd schrieb:


>


----------



## alanfa26 (10 Apr. 2016)

Vielen Dank :thx:


----------



## cllc6 (16 Apr. 2016)

:thx:0Very nice


----------



## Jani711 (19 Apr. 2016)

Super sexy. 
Danke


----------



## ParisDaily (21 Apr. 2016)

Ich bin schockiert von ihrem Gesicht...  Was ist los mit ihr?


----------



## Goon90 (21 Apr. 2016)

Danke vielmals!


----------



## scheppy (27 Apr. 2016)

Hotline milf, die Lippen sind misslungen


----------

